
Ask HN: Does YCombinator fund single founders - smithmayowa
I would like to know what my chances are of being funded by y combinator as a single founder.
======
onion2k
It does happen, and the company can go on to be hugely successful. Dropbox,
Coinbase, and Shoptiques were all accepted with individual founders. However,
you would have to be _exceptional_. Even more than any other YC company, which
is a high bar in the first place. PG once wrote that he believes having a
single founder is the #1 reason for a startup failing
([http://www.paulgraham.com/startupmistakes.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/startupmistakes.html)).

~~~
montrose
I don't think that is meant to be an ordered list. The text of number 18 says
explicitly that it isn't.

